# Paludarium Building



## memento

The Iguana needs a bigger housing, so I thought about getting a large Amazon biotope for her.
Height : 1.80 metres (71 inch)
Width : 1.20 metres (47 inch)
Depth : 0.50 metres (20 inch)

Housing is finished. Bottom part is open in the front, to leave the aquarium that'll be in it visible.


----------



## memento

Almost finished by now, tomorrow getting some angelfish, tetras and some Ancistrus together with some plants like Vallisneria.
Only some plants in the terrarium part left to do, probably some ferns.


----------



## Guest

Very nice


----------



## memento

Added some more plants, filled up the aquarium and connected the electrics to timeswitches...
And finally moved in the couple Iguana iguana.


----------



## lorteti hr

that looks awesome dude....


----------



## memento

Thanks, all up and running right now.
Installing temperature and humidity controllers this week.

At the moment besides some fish, it houses a male Iguana and a couple Buto regularis. Female Iguana is moved to someone trying to breed them.


----------



## lorteti hr

that is so nice dude...








is that rhom on the table??


----------



## memento

Took me a while to understand what rhom you were referring to








But yes, a dried S.rhombeus


----------



## rusty13

Is that live plants in your terarium?Just wondering cuz I want to put live in mine but havent in fear of him eating it.


----------



## memento

Yeah they'll eat it, so what ? Just add new ones every now and then


----------



## Ægir

Good to see you around man, drop me a PM sometime.

Terrarium looks awesome! always wanted to do a larger enclosure like that for Dart Frogs.


----------



## memento

Still around every now and then, just don't have the time for it much









Feel free to PM, I'll answer it as soon as I log in again !


----------



## Da' Manster!

Awesome terrarium, Memento!...


----------



## Thegoodking

memento said:


> The Iguana needs a bigger housing, so I thought about getting a large Amazon biotope for her.
> Height : 1.80 metres (71 inch)
> Width : 1.20 metres (47 inch)
> Depth : 0.50 metres (20 inch)
> 
> Housing is finished. Bottom part is open in the front, to leave the aquarium that'll be in it visible.
> 
> View attachment 207038


My personal feeling is that, to be fair to the animal, large lizards need a dedicated room. I'm sure you know how large and active green iguanas can be... &#128522;


----------

